# Hand pie meat?



## giggler (Aug 30, 2015)

I have some leftover chops and a box of frozen puff pastry.

Can I make a stiff stew of the meat and some frozen veggies and fold that into the puff pastry like some meat turnovers?

I guess the filling would need to be not too wet.

Also, how should I bake them? on cookie sheet lined with foil I guess, on a rack to brown more evenly?

I guess if the whole thing falls apart it will just be deconstructed meat pot pie..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 30, 2015)

giggler said:


> I have some leftover chops and a box of frozen puff pastry.
> 
> Can I make a stiff stew of the meat and some frozen veggies and fold that into the puff pastry like some meat turnovers?
> 
> ...



Think Beef Wellington, but with veggies thrown in.  Precook everything and drain off any juices.  Add a little clarified butter, with S&P to taste, and fold the puff pastry around it.  Potato and carrot, or rutabaga will help control the moisture content.  Bake in a hot oven - 400'F until the pastry is browned.  Serve with a good gravy, or even ketchup.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 30, 2015)

giggler said:


> I have some leftover chops and a box of frozen puff pastry.
> 
> Can I make a stiff stew of the meat and some frozen veggies and fold that into the puff pastry like some meat turnovers?
> 
> ...


Goggle: 'Bridies'.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2015)

You can try something like this: Australian Meat Pies | Can You Stay For Dinner?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh *GG*, those Aussie meat pies sure look good!  I added that page to my "sandwich" folder. Now all I have to do is remember it's there when I want to make something quick and different.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2015)

Those Australian pies look wonderful. With the tine marks in the dough, they remind me of Jamaican patties. Hmm, I never thought of making those myself. Now I have a craving for Jamaican patties.


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 31, 2015)

The Australian meat pies look like what the Scots brought with them when they arrived on Australia's shores. LOLhttp://www.food.com/recipe/forfar-bridies-cooks-illustrated-370004


----------

